# Melbourne Australia 2022 walking tour  1 hour 12 minutes



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Love Melbourne, Hols .. really wanted to live there. Took my daughter for a weekend trip overnight on the train. We took the Pink Bus tour that went to clothing outlets. Stayed near Chinatown, and ate some fabulous food.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Love Melbourne, Hols .. really wanted to live there. Took my daughter for a weekend trip overnight on the train. We took the Pink Bus tour that went to clothing outlets. Stayed near Chinatown, and ate some fabulous food.


I'd love to visit, Pinks..DD has been, she went over for a month a bout 5 years ago... I keep telling myself to go..  maybe I'll do it before I'm 70...


----------

